# Rats not getting along



## jessil (Apr 21, 2013)

I have had Pepper, my beautiful girl, for 7 months now (she is 10 months old) and for the first few months she was my only rat and she did get a little spoilt. Basically she hates being away from me. A few months ago I got a female and male rat from a friend. Unfortunatly the male rat had a tumour and passed away soon after I got him (RIP Chico) and I was left with Pepper and Snow. They seemed to get along... would snuggle together all the time... but Snow ended up with lots of cuts on her and I separated the two. A friend ended up adopting Snow as I was too scared to put Pepper with her again and I felt sorry she was alone. Anyway, since it's started getting colder again I've noticed Pepper wanting to snuggle up with our dogs and cats. So I assumed she wanted/needed a buddy again. After much searching for a rattie, I found Ayla, a 6 week old girl. Pepper actually quite likes her until Ayla tries to suckle Pepper. ??? I also decided to get a male rat (Weasley) and possibly start breeding them (as there are no rats near me). I slowly introduced Pepper and Weasley and it seemed to be going well. But Weasley is a little headstrong and just wants to mount Pepper all the time (actually he even humps the toys in the cage ) and she wants none of that. So she tackles him every time he comes near her. Is this normal? Also, if I hold the new baby Ayla, then put her back near Pepper, Pepper will attack her. ??? Is Pepper just a little jealous or is this something bad?
Please help me out guys!!!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 2 girls in the same cage. They do the "breeding/mounting" thing all the time. I'm guessing, for my girls, it's part of them playing. 

Since you have a male and female in the same cage..... and she's not wanting his......"attention"......

Anyway, maybe she's pregnant and just wants her space. It's probably best to separate them just in case she is...... in the family way.


----------



## jessil (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks heaps for your response. I've only had them in the cage for just over 24 hours now. I don't think she's pregnant. She has the best nature but tends to be a little bit of a bully in the cage


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Rats can mate and be well on the way to getting pregnant in a few minutes, 24 hours is plenty of time for him to have done the deed successfully. It sounds like she's sick of him anyway and I'd suggest seperating them if it's upsetting her so much. I don't think we're allowed to discuss intentional breeding by the way as it's frowned upon here. Have you done an introduction process with Ayla and Pepper or are you just putting them together and hoping for the best? Older females can be a real nightmare when it comes to younger females.


----------



## jessil (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I am soo sorry. I didn't know that.
yes did a really long intro process with ayla and pepper. Sometimes they're fine together and snuggle up but other times pepper seems to really hate her.  
Right now pepper, ayla and weasley are all snuggled up together. It's so cute... I hope it stays like this.


----------

